# Tappan Tuesday nighters



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone know what it's been taking to win?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

9-10 last couple weeks


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Couple of questions? What time do they start, and how much is entry fee? Also.... what ramp do they go out of?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok thanks. They go out of main ramp by dam. I think they start at 5 and $20 or so


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

5 pm is take off, 10.00 membership fee on the first tournament you fish plus 10.00 entry fee. 10.00 a man after that.


----------

